# Is this crabgrass?



## villybhakta (May 24, 2019)

I'm starting to see these as the temp is increasing going into spring. Any idea what it is?




I'm thinking crab grass but I did put prodiamine at 50 deg soil temp.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

rescuegrass ?


----------



## villybhakta (May 24, 2019)

I googled rescue grass and it sure does look like it, but It's warming up (in the 70-80 degs air temp) here. Not sure if that could be growing at this time.


----------

